# Fear of posting?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am always amazed at how many members are logged into the forum at any given time...and how few are actively posting/starting threads. 

Anyone else noticed this?

I often use the "New Posts" feature...and it is a good indication of how slow the posts are being added.

Just an observation. 

Curious Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> I am always amazed at how many members are logged into the forum at any given time...and how few are actively posting/starting threads.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this?
> 
> ...


I think a lot of people use it like a library. They come to read instead of post.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think a lot of people use it like a library. They come to read instead of post.


No doubt you are correct. 

It would just be nice to get more members to do some posting as it would be interesting to know their thoughts, views, etc..

Dave


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think a lot of people use it like a library. They come to read instead of post.


Shh! I'm lurking!

Or maybe they are afraid?









Back to lurking...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GOOD ONE

Stop lurking and start posting........."fraidy cat"


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:/ call me paranoid, but it seems when I post... a thread dies!

Dunno, maybe I like dead horses somewhere deep in my psyche!

Otherwise, I have posted, and started posts. Learned some, took chances because of others, and generally I do enjoy reading the threads, though at times I find myself shaking my head :rockon2:


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Well, I visit forums a lot, but I don't regularily visit a lot of forums, but from my experience, I find that good forums, that is those which have a high percentage of valuebale information and members should have quite a bit of lurkers at any given time, as there is obviously a lot of good things to read.

Personally, I often find myself wanting to throw in my opinion or feeling on something, but hesitate to do so, because I don't think either are worth a lot. Its just more wasted space on some HDD out there, more wasted bandwidth (and energy) and more wasted time of someone who may be actually searching for an important answer. There is already so many things written out there, that even if we were to limit it to one language and one medium (eg: books), probably no one would have time to go through it all in a lifetime, so why clutter things up even more?

Of course, most forums usually have the general discussion area which is really just for kicks... but even then I like to apply the rule that if I don't have anything good to say, then I shouldn't say anything at all.

Don't know if others feel the same...


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> :/ call me paranoid, but it seems when I post... a thread dies!


Hey, I thought I had the crown for that one? :2guns: largetongue


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I know sometimes I don't post because of the reasons mentioned above but also (more so on other like forums) I avoid posting because there are always people waiting to misinterpret what others are saying. I always try to word things in a way to hopefully not offend others but it happens sometimes especially when expressing opinions. I find this site to have a wealth of information and occasionally something entertaining comes up, but I'm not going to contribute to turning this place into a circus (like other forums) just for the sake of increasing my post count. If I want to be an over posting know it all, I'll do it on an American site.:smilie_flagge17:

J


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think a lot of people use it like a library. They come to read instead of post.


Oh for sure! it's great that way. I do ask questions and there are alot of really nice folks who answer me. You often get different opinions and ideas and that's great. I add my two cents sometimes, but most times I lurk and learn....


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Every time I post, my negative reputations just grows. largetongue


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Sometimes I just got nuthin' to say and I don't care how many posts I have, I am not competitive like that.
But I really like this forum, best one I've ever participated in. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Something else related to this topic (and a pet peeve of mine) are the posters who post nowhere else except in the For Sale groups. They only ever use the Guitars Canada forum for selling. I guess its their right to do that but it sure would be nice if they "returned" something to the forum by contributing something other than their For Sale ads.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Every time I post, my negative reputations just grows. largetongue


How many posts do I have here and just realized we have a reputation score thingy?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Before a lot these boards got going, there was,...(cue fearful music)... Harmony Central. Maybe a lot of people here started on HC first. There are likely a lot people there who seem to use that forum who lust after jumping on someone like a pack of starving wolves on deer with a broken leg for whatever reasons - seething, repressed anger, sexual inadequacy, a chronic victim of bullying, borderline clinical personality disorder, whatever combination of the former. Some people who have be stomped on at HC may be reticent to post as a result of this experience. 

This is, of course, just one possibility.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Before a lot these boards got going, there was,...(cue fearful music)... Harmony Central. Maybe a lot of people here started on HC first. There are likely a lot people there who seem to use that forum who lust after jumping on someone like a pack of starving wolves on deer with a broken leg for whatever reasons - seething, repressed anger, sexual inadequacy, a chronic victim of bullying, borderline clinical personality disorder, whatever combination of the former. Some people who have be stomped on at HC may be reticent to post as a result of this experience.
> 
> This is, of course, just one possibility.



Well that's possible. I don't bother with HC anymore and I know of several others who don't as well.

For what it's worth, this site is administered and moderated MUCH more effectively. Its a perfect balance of letting folks sort things out and yet not letting the environment become "poisoned".

Post ye lurkers!


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't even looked at Harmony Central in about 2 years. Couldn't be bothered.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> ... like a pack of starving wolves on deer with a broken leg...



:rockon2: that has the same meter as Convoy!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bagpipe said:


> Something else related to this topic (and a pet peeve of mine) are the posters who post nowhere else except in the For Sale groups. They only ever use the Guitars Canada forum for selling. I guess its their right to do that but it sure would be nice if they "returned" something to the forum by contributing something other than their For Sale ads.


This, of course is a problem. One thing people need to realize is none of the posts made in that forum go to your post count. So if you made the minimum 5 posts in order to create a thread in there, thats all you will ever have is a post count of 5.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not shy about posting, but I do read a lot more threads that I don't post in.
There's a lot of interesting stuff here, but I agree with the original statement--it does seem slow some days, and there's not a lot to check out. 

Other days--there's tons of stuff to check out, especially if I haven't visited for a day or two.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Every time I post, my negative reputations just grows. largetongue


Hey isn't that what rock and roll is all about???


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Hey isn't that what rock and roll is all about???


You are right! Interestingly enough, since posting that statement, I've gone from deep in the red to rolling in green! 

Pity is a good thing!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

funny thing is I never noticed these until today.


----------



## Crowquill (Jul 4, 2008)

After reading this thread i fell obigated to post
:wave:

:food-smiley-004:​:banana:​:thanks5qx:

and now back to useful posts...


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I add my two cents sometimes, but most times I lurk and learn....


That's me as well. Lately, it being gardening season and all,
I haven't posted too much cause I'm outside more. Also, my
CPU's been acting up (old P3). Takes around a minute for each
page to load. Frustrating for sure. I'll be looking for a used P4
when I get the chance.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm the same as most people, mostly just reading stuff on here and post when I have something to say.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Rumble_b said:


> I'm the same as most people, mostly just reading stuff on here and post when I have something to say.


I'll go along with that. Just haven't seen that many posts that I felt like diving into recently. I hope it's not a fear of free rep...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Of course, this all belies my fear of posts too... My first car accident involved posts... 5 of them... smashed them up good and my car too!!!

53,000 dollars apiece (or was that 57,000 its been a few years now) was what I was charged for them... replacement costs... ... ... I have been terrified of posts ever since!


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok F*%^&#$% it. I'm going to post more. I'm afflicted with many of the same insecurities as others on this thread. Why, I don't exactly know. I mean, its just the internet. I've played and gigged over 30 years, owned literally hundreds of guitars, amps and pedals. I might have SOMETHING to offer. Yet I lurk. I think perhaps I should just get over myself and post. Lots of good folk on here.

Peter


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

droptop88 said:


> Ok F*%^&#$% it. I'm going to post more. I'm afflicted with many of the same insecurities as others on this thread. Why, I don't exactly know. I mean, its just the internet. I've played and gigged over 30 years, owned literally hundreds of guitars, amps and pedals. I might have SOMETHING to offer. Yet I lurk. I think perhaps I should just get over myself and post. Lots of good folk on here.
> 
> Peter



Go for it Peter....with 30 years experience, you have one h*ll of a lot to offer.

I'll be looking for your posts:food-smiley-004:

Dave


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

you all will be happy to know that i censor myself and my posts. no really. ive spent ages painstakingly constructing a perfect response to a thread, only to say screw it and deleting it. then the next day ill just go ahead and say something really stupid. anybody want to screen my posts for me?:rockon:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds like my posts 

Man, I'm thankful for the "edit" button when I post before the first cuppa in the morning


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> you all will be happy to know that i censor myself and my posts. no really. ive spent ages painstakingly constructing a perfect response to a thread, only to say screw it and deleting it. then the next day ill just go ahead and say something really stupid. anybody want to screen my posts for me?:rockon:


Same here !! 

I also write a response, read it, and find that I don't understand it myself. 

In adission, my speling is oftan attrosious.

As Geek said, thank goodness for the edit button :food-smiley-004:

Dave


----------

